# How do you guys make those cool signature banners???



## b8chsr (Jan 4, 2009)

I see several people with some cool signature banners... How do you make them? I saw a thread a few days ago that explained it but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 4, 2009)

I made mine with Photoshop... I think there is a program that you can use for free, which is what I think a lot of the guys here did.

I'm not that good with banners - it took me a couple of hours to do the one below


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 5, 2009)

For a FREE alternative to Photoshop go to https://www.gimp.org/. Great little program !!!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

awesome banner Mike!

What's your AFSC? Mine used to be 2E1x1 (Satellite, Wideband and Telemetry Systems - SWATS), but since they shut down my unit I was transferred to a 2E1x2 (Airfield Systems) which is Air Traffic Control maintenance. Now I have to start all over again, not to mention that I'm eligible for E7, but since I'm double slotted I can't get promoted and probably won't unless I transfer into another career field. That is the only bad thing I can think of for the Air Guard - no slots = no promotion. But then again we get rank a lot easier than you active guys do. Thanks for serving!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used Photoshop...but there are free alternatives out there.


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's an embarrasing Q, how do I add a signature??? I haven't found that place here yet!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Here's an embarrasing Q, how do I add a signature??? I haven't found that place here yet!



Follow these clicks:

1 - click on User Control Panel in the top left portion of this page 
2 - click on Profile
3 - click on Edit Signature

That should get you rolling


----------



## b8chsr (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Russ - I'm a Aircraft Hydraulicsman by trade (2A6X5), right now I'm in a Flight Chief billet. Currently I work on the CV-22 Osprey... flies like an airplane lands/takes off like a helicopter. Pretty cool technology. I see your're in GA do you pull weekends at WR? 

Anyway I tried for about 2 hrs on photoshop last night to get something worked up and another hr on GIMP, with nothing created.... :x I'll try again tonight.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm Guard, not active... but I'm originally from South Carolina, so when I moved to GA, I didn't transfer because my Dad is the State Command Cheif there and it's good having a little pull when it's needed. We have F-16s where I'm at.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2009)

b8chsr,

Nice banner, and thanks for your service! 8) 


I thought only the Marines were using the Osprey?


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 5, 2009)

Photoshop.

You'll probably need to host it somewhere like imageshack.us or photobucket.com and copy the code into your signature.


----------



## b8chsr (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I figured it out...what do you think......? A few hours with photshop and the internet and you can do anything :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

sounds like you did the same thing I did with Photoshop, get help from the experts who write the "for dummies" books - what you did looks pretty good!


----------



## Zum (Jan 6, 2009)

Never tried one B4.
I think this photoshop could be neat,if you could figure all the stuff out.
Always had photoshop 7,just never use it,except for resizing for this forum.


----------



## Zum (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you have to post them on imageshack or another outside source to get them here?
Can you take them directly from the gallery or computer?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got the full blown version of photoshop 7 as well... I've also got the Photoshop7 Bible that I have yet to get into... even though I've had it for about 4 years now.

I have copies of it still with registration keys. I wish I could email it or post it on a website for someone to download, but I can't do anything with it except send it out on a CD


----------



## russ010 (Jan 6, 2009)

Zum said:


> Do you have to post them on imageshack or another outside source to get them here?
> Can you take them directly from the gallery or computer?



I pull mine off of Photobucket - I don't want to use up all of the server space on Jim's website


----------



## Zum (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry double post.
Figured out the problem as well.


----------

